# Goodbye my little buddy



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

I released my Jimmy from his suffering yesterday. He was my companion, my last rattie, and I miss him so much. My house feels so empty without his little spirit. I keep expecting to see him here or there or I go to put him on my shoulder for a ride around the house, his favorite sport.I would love to have more ratties, but my circumstances require that I be pet-free for the next long while. So you will probably see me extremely rarely on Rat Forum. The Forum has been an excellent resource--I recommend it to all my rat-inclined friends. Keep up the good work, and keep loving your ratties!


----------



## XxRat LoverxX (Jan 28, 2018)

So sorry to hear that. I just had to put down my rat two days ago. It's never easy. Best wishes to you.


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾 (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing for Jimmy, and I know it wasn't easy, but neither is watching a dear friend suffer. It's so hard, and I just want you to know, I appreciate you ending his suffering. Rat hugs and best wishes, Bobbie❤


----------

